# 18mm "premium seat belt" nato options?



## CBeeZ

Anyone know of any? E.g. Cincy straps, etc. I seem to only be able to find 20 and 22mm. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBeeZ

Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iandk

I have not seen any around, unfortunately, and I've tried almost every improved fabric NATO brand that I know of at this point, and they all only have 22mm and 20mm. All the 18's I've ever seen have been the standard NATO fabric type. (There'll be some variation in the quality of that fabric likely from one brand to another, but it'll be the same standard weave).


----------



## CBeeZ

Iandk said:


> I have not seen any around, unfortunately, and I've tried almost every improved fabric NATO brand that I know of at this point, and they all only have 22mm and 20mm. All the 18's I've ever seen have been the standard NATO fabric type. (There'll be some variation in the quality of that fabric likely from one brand to another, but it'll be the same standard weave).


Thanks for the response! But that's a bummer... Can you recommend your favorite brand that offered a decent selection in 18mm? Seems every time I come across an exciting brand, they don't offer 18s...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iandk

Selection in 18's is always a hard one, being such an uncommon lug width.

ToxicN8O's used to have some 18's, but they discontinued them last year sometime I think.

Of the strap places I've frequented, BluShark has a small selection, but their style of hardware with the big square holes seems to be love-it-or-hate-it with most people. Cincy and WatchGecko have even more limited choices available.

Looking at some of the other strap places frequented by members of this forum, Ague Trading Co., Clockwork Synergy, and Nato Strap Co. seem to have a wider selection of 18's that you might consider having a look at, though I haven't had any experience with them personally.


----------



## DECO665

Old thread here but I too have been looking for an 18mm seatbelt weave nato.

Ran across this on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Archer-Watch-Straps-Military-Replacement/dp/B078T26W2C?th=1&psc=1

Maybe not the greatest quality but it appears to be a seatbelt wave. Have not pulled the trigger yet. Waiting to purchase a new watch.

Always had my eye on MooseStrap Co, but sadly, they do not make anything below 20mm.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DECO665

Another update!

One of my favorite nato brands, Barton Watch Bands, makes a seat belt weave in 18mm

https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/co...watch-straps-seatbelt-weave-nylon-watch-bands

I like the Barton bands as the retainer straps are material rather than metal. Much more comfortable, less scratching on surfaces.


----------



## iBlake

Have you tried BluSharp straps?


----------



## WiZARD7

I'm also going to make 18mm straps, they should be available in late June or July, at first only beige/olive green/blue. (PhenomeNato)


----------



## 8100 RPM

WiZARD7 said:


> I'm also going to make 18mm straps, they should be available in late June or July, at first only beige/olive green/blue. (PhenomeNato)


I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product. Please keep us posted!


----------



## nabbasi

WiZARD7 said:


> I'm also going to make 18mm straps, they should be available in late June or July, at first only beige/olive green/blue. (PhenomeNato)


Hello! Any update on 18mm? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanz L

Haveston appears to stock one or two seatbelt strap models in 18mm.
I have their 'carrier' strap, and very nice it is!


----------



## nabbasi

Hanz L said:


> Haveston appears to stock one or two seatbelt strap models in 18mm.
> I have their 'carrier' strap, and very nice it is!
> 
> View attachment 13391967


That looks like good quality, I just wish they also had solid colors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerUK

Do the 18mm seatbelt nato work with most watches? I have a few seiko 5's and it seems the the space between the spring bar and case would be too thin for these thick nato straps.


----------



## Roningrad

I've always preferred Phenomenato. They are near or better yet, a notch more superior than Omega Natos at its price point. I do pick up CNS ones every now and then for the price and color/design variations.








PhenomeNato Straps - The best nato straps!


The highest quality nato strap by PhenomeNato. In 18/20/22 mm widths with seatbelt like texture and premium hardware. Handmade in the EU.




phenomenato.com




Crown and buckle Chevron's are the best single pass straps for the money. Sadly, they do'nt have 18mm offerings.
I have however used 19mm ones for 18mm watches. They went well for me.








Chevron™ Adjustable Watch Straps | Crown & Buckle


Shop the collection of fine watch straps from Crown & Buckle. Leather and nylon NATO strap styles, plus exclusive Chevron™ straps.




www.crownandbuckle.com





Good luck.


----------

